# First HO layout



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok peoples. I would like to welcome you to the worlds slowest progressing layout thread.

at the moment its just a pipe dream. We have the basic gear, and we have plan book. Just have to work out how much space we got a pick a plan to work from.

For the time being i thought i would just post up what we have and get your thoughts. some of this stuff is really old but we know it works cos we tested it the other day. 

so without and further delay, i present the cast

*engine 1 and its rolling stock.....*




























*Engine 2 and its rolling stock*














































*The power*



















*The new tracks*










*The old tracks*










*And some other random parts from a previously unstarted project*










(im sure we have the other side of that bridge somewhere, and i know we have the base of the bridge also)

Plus we have quite a large roll of cork underlay.

As you can see, some of that rolling stock needs new wheels and couplers. also, the 2 engines have different couplers so i cant mix and match the rolling stock. The yellow one is so old im not sure ill even be able to get any additional carriages for it. 

But, hopefully it is enough to get us going. Once we decide on a layout we will go out and get any additional turn outs and track needed.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you have planned.
When you decide on the layout, post us a pic of it.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Wouldn't some of those cars work better with wheels?


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

bah, wheels are overated.


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

this is the layout that we will be basing on. i will punch it in to anyrail so that i can make modifications. We wont be using that scenary, just the track formation. i also wont be using those "storage tracks" that arent connected to anything.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

zorba said:


> bah, wheels are overated.


I agree, wheels are over rated, just convert to the new standard, hover tech, I converted some of my trains already 

anyways love the euro engin!! very nice!

can't wait to see what your going to do, and I bet my layout thread is gonna beat yours!! I haven't even started planning (or posting it) so I think I win on the slowest category  LOL!!! 



Zorba: in the picture of your NW car, whats the box? is that another train car box? I also collect Euro trains/locos and cars and I like to get my hands on what ever I can!!


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> I agree, wheels are over rated, just convert to the new standard, hover tech, I converted some of my trains already


yeah, i was basing my plans on the hover train from the end of back to the future 3 



> Zorba: in the picture of your NW car, whats the box? is that another train car box? I also collect Euro trains/locos and cars and I like to get my hands on what ever I can!!


hahha,

the box says "fujixerox". its just an empty copier paper box that was on the table when i took the photos.

and ive seen your thread, you actually had track laid out.


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

OK, this is a layout that i have come up with that i like. 

i want one of the outer loops to be tunneled and the other outer loop to be raised (even if its just a little bit) but im not sure how to go about it. i was thinking of having the raised one go over a river and the tunnelled one to have some other feature, so its not just a tunnel, maybe a road coming off the hill that goes over it or something.

i was thinking of industrial area where the yard is, rural by the hills and a comercial/residential area in the rest, with a couple of stations along the way.

so, i thought i might post up the plan and see if you genii out there can help me with some ideas.


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

ok, so thinking about it some more, i thought the tunnel needs just be the bottom right corner, nothing to big. say from thestart of the large curve up to halfway on the straight bit. the raised area i would have the start of the slopes at the join of each turn out with the straight bit being a flat bridge. i know i will get sweet FA elevation, but its better than nothing, esp if i also carve a valley out of the base board, it will give the illusion of something higher.

just kinda jotting out thoughts here.


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

anyone?

ive tried using ms paint to fit everything i want in there but it seems to busy. could be cos my scale is way out. 

any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Are those dimensions in centimeters? 

With a layout that small it will be hard to gain any kind of decent elevation. I'd recommend that you build this with 4" or so of room "below-grade" i.e. below the level of the tracks, so that you can carve in a valley to make a bridge. Run a scenic divider down the middle (pick an interesting angle that helps to divide the (2) scenes. 

On one side would be your town, etc and on the other side could be a mountain scene with the train entering/exiting the scene through tunnel portals.

It's tough to do scene transitions on a smaller layout, so if you can just provide viewblocks on either end of a scene (tall buildings, silos, trees, hills, etc.) You can get more varied scenery with a backdrop.


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

cheers mate. im not a fan of divider boards so i have decided to rejig the layout and leave rivers and elevation for another time.

here is the new idea










and attached is the anyrail plan.


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok, so i did a print out of the track i needed and then did a look at the prices online and have decided that the purple track (and the curved turnout) will have to be a later edition. 

the rest of the layout i can build using the new set and the old track we have. i will have to get some track cleaner to get them all nice and working again because when we ran it the other day just on the old track it wasnt smooth running at all.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Simple isopropyl alcohol and a rag will work fine in a pinch.


----------

